# Phrag. besseae var. flavum 'Yellow Emperor'



## smartie2000 (Mar 22, 2011)

The cross was a selfing of 'Wings of Gold'. 
My photos are not good, because the blooms are actually a bright yellow. They photographed too pale and I tried to adjust them, but this is the best I can do.
First blooming on this single growth plant. I don't get besseae to hold two blooms at once often, so I am pleased, but it has dropped now.









I have a sibbling of this plant posted on this forum, but I think this plant is better.


----------



## Shiva (Mar 22, 2011)

Believe me, I know what you mean about getting the right colours on pix. I have this clone too and it is very beautiful.


----------



## John M (Mar 22, 2011)

That's got nice petals....I love it! Is this closer to the true colour?






Edit:
I've added a new, slightly different shade for an easier side by side comparison. Explanation below.


----------



## smartie2000 (Mar 22, 2011)

yes much closer! how did you do that John, while keeping the photo looking harmonious


----------



## smartie2000 (Mar 22, 2011)

Shiva said:


> Believe me, I know what you mean about getting the right colours on pix. I have this clone too and it is very beautiful.



yellows are tough, more tough than reds maybe.

You mean this cross right? Not this clone? I just named it 'Yellow Emperor' today (after a historical/legendary Chinese hero)
This cross is producing some beautiful plants


----------



## John M (Mar 22, 2011)

For the top photo (the one you comment on in post #4), I used Corel Photo-Paint 6.0 to add a little bit of yellow. I went to "effects", then "colour adjust", then "colour balance" and turned up the yellow a bit; leaving the cyan, red, magenta, green and blue the same. It has added yellow to the whole photo; but, your flower was still a yellow base and the green leaf of course is made up of mostly blue and yellow anyway. Plus, a little yellow can't be detected in the black background by the naked eye. So, it was a good photo to be able to do this to without it looking funny. If there had been something pure white in the photo, it would've turned out slightly yellow too. I adjusted the colour to be about the same shade of yellow as my flavum besseae.

For the bottom photo (which I added later for comparison purposes), I started with the top photo and reduced the magenta and added green.



So, I presume that you don't mind if I leave my edited copies of your photo in the thread?

BTW: Is 'Wings of Gold' from Tom at Fox Valley?


----------



## W. Beetus (Mar 22, 2011)

Great besseae!


----------



## John M (Mar 22, 2011)

Okay, now I'm playing around to see how close I can get it to the true colour for you. On second thought, my flavum besseae is a bit more "lemon yellow" and not quite so rich yellow. So, what about this shade? It's got less magenta and more green, making the yellow cleaner and more pure.





I added this photo above too for an easier side by side comparison.

So Fren, which colour adjusted photo in post #3 is closest to your flower's true colour?


----------



## Shiva (Mar 22, 2011)

smartie2000 said:


> yellows are tough, more tough than reds maybe.
> 
> You mean this cross right? Not this clone? I just named it 'Yellow Emperor' today (after a historical/legendary Chinese hero)
> This cross is producing some beautiful plants



Yes, the cross, mine is very similar.


----------



## Brian Monk (Mar 22, 2011)

Nice ob, JohnM. And again, I would steal this plant.


----------



## Brian Monk (Mar 22, 2011)

And the seocnd one too! And I don't grow Phrags!


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 22, 2011)

The shape on this yellow besseae is just great!


----------



## smartie2000 (Mar 22, 2011)

I think the bloom is a intermediate of the two photos you made. This clone starts a lemon yellow and then deepens from there as it ages.

But either photo is more accurate than my camera. The bloom may look different under diff light too. Thanks for explaining the editing John!


----------



## John M (Mar 22, 2011)

You're welcome, Fren. Virtually anything will look different under different types of light. After all, what we see is completely restricted by the make-up of the light that is striking the object that we are looking at. Artificial light is always different from natural sunlight. That's why I never, ever use a flash for my photos. Every photo is taken with only natural light. In the warmer weather, I take the plants outside for photographing because the greenhouse covering filters out some wavelengths of light more than others. My Vanda Sansai Blues look a bit purple inside the greenhouse; but, if you step outside with a blooming plant, the colour becomes an electric blue! But, even outside, they are more purple in the early a.m. shortly after dawn and they are just crazy blue late in the day in the couple hours before the sun sets.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 23, 2011)

Yay Canadian besseae!


----------



## chrismende (Mar 23, 2011)

Thanks for your explanation, John! I've never used Corel programs, but now I know a bit about how Photo-Paint works.


----------



## chrismende (Mar 23, 2011)

Brian, I'm feeling the same way!  I want one of these! It would be added to my other three phrags! (I know there are many more in my future, though, now that I really do have space!). Any time you post any plant pix, Fren, I take notice. Your taste is very much like my own, and you always get great plants! And post good pix, even though this time your color was off.


----------



## chrismende (Mar 23, 2011)

I'm starting to "get" your enthusiasm for besseae, NYEric!


----------



## JeanLux (Mar 23, 2011)

Great blooms Fren!!!! And nice painter job John  !!! Jean


----------



## John M (Mar 23, 2011)

John M said:


> BTW: Is 'Wings of Gold' from Tom at Fox Valley?



Forget this question, Fren. I see that 'Wings of Gold' is Jean-Pierre's plant.


----------



## AquaGem (Mar 23, 2011)

Can mail me some pollen?


----------



## phrag guy (Mar 23, 2011)

very nice besseae,great job John


----------



## Erythrone (Mar 23, 2011)

Great plant!!!

There is something else we must consider with color. Monitors!! I work with many computers at work and the same picture doesn't look the same everywhere!

http://www.photoreview.com.au/tips/buying/insiderchoosing-a-computer-monitor.aspx

http://www.drycreekphoto.com/Learn/monitor_calibration.htm


----------



## Erythrone (Mar 23, 2011)

Brian Monk said:


> Nice ob, JohnM. And again, I would steal this plant.




And after I would steal the plant from you!:rollhappy:


----------



## biothanasis (Mar 24, 2011)

Fantastic blooms!!!


----------



## Paphman910 (Mar 24, 2011)

Adjusted image:






Is this too yellow!

Paphman910


----------



## toddybear (Mar 24, 2011)

Wonderful!


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 24, 2011)

Good job of color correction, Fren.


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Mar 27, 2011)

Very nice flower Fren, 
And interesting photo work shop demonstration!


----------

